# posting to australia



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

I was intersed in buying a slingshot from gamekepper john and becauase i live in australia i wasnt sure on the laws. so i sent a email to australian costoms. i got tis in reply.

What about this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Handcrafted-hard-wood-slingshot-catapult-shanghai-/270784844860?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item3f0c08d43c
thanks for your help
 11:50 AM Show HOLBERTON Nick [PD07714] These items a commercially manufactured so they are prohibited. Regs Nick














what about wooden one such as this- http://shop.ebay.co.uk/cyan_john/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg= thanks ahead To [email protected]:Sent:Monday, 25 July 2011 11:42:07 AMTo: [email protected] about wooden one such as this- http://shop.ebay.co.uk/cyan_john/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=
thanks ahead 
  HOLBERTON Nick [PD07714] All commercially manufactured slingshots are prohibited under the Weapons Regulations 1999. Regs Nick Holberton Senior Constable 7714 Licensing Services (Firearms) Import and Movements Officer Phone : 







What are the importing laws for a NON-wrist braced slingshot? Thanks


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Do they just make up their interpretations of the law on the spot? Seems like there is a lot of "grey" area in that law, and whether it is legal or not depends on which constable you ask. Heck of a way to run a country.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Do a quick search, there are many threads on this subject already.

Very quickly, Customs will allow you to import a non wrist braced slingshot. It is then up to you to abide by state laws.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

What about liability, if the receiver, hurts him or her self who is responsible. The sender or receiver...


----------



## pyromaniac1918 (Jul 21, 2011)

Slingshots rule said:


> Do they just make up their interpretations of the law on the spot? Seems like there is a lot of "grey" area in that law, and whether it is legal or not depends on which constable you ask. Heck of a way to run a country.


Yea customs here is pretty tight. They pretty much just out right banned crossbows recently in WA. Only way to own one is if your a genuine collector or if your a member of the Archery Australia club.


http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/breaking-news/western-australia-adopts-crossbow-ban/story-e6frf7jx-1226035402603


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No point in asking the local police. You will get a more educated response by asking an empty paper bag.

He is not being difficult, he just doesn't know any better.

He is however correct in saying that all commercial slingshots are illegal. This is the case in all states and territories.

If you were to order a gamekeeper catapult, it WILL arrive fine.

It is then up to you to make sure you obey the local laws.


----------

